# Wireless connection problems

## Thaidog

I did a custom build for a friend who I have since moved away from and their ISP screwed up their entire neighborhood with some service upgrade and had to come buy and "fix" the connection.... now their windows boxes connect but their Gentoo will not. I used the wireless supplicant to get things working origianlly but it's been so long since I messed with that stuff I am  wondering if I am missing something - here is the senerio:

I can scan for ssids and see their router with:

iwlist wlan0 scan

And after we see it I tell him to type:

iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname

And then use dhcpcd to connect but it times out on him with waiting for carrier.

dhcpcd wlan0

Their ssid and password is the same and so is the nat ip settings. Any ideas what I am missing?

----------

## jserink

If it was your own box, by all means do it using CLI but if its for someone else, tell them to emerge wicd and be done with it.

If they get results from iwlsit wlan- scan then all is fine.

Cheers,

John

----------

## Thaidog

 *jserink wrote:*   

> If it was your own box, by all means do it using CLI but if its for someone else, tell them to emerge wicd and be done with it.
> 
> If they get results from iwlsit wlan- scan then all is fine.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

 

I'll try this but can anyone think of any other reason why this system will not connect yet the other pcs are? He has been foggy but it seems the encryption has stayed the same...

----------

## idella4

I remember seeing a reference to a bug re the carrier.

Try emerging the dhcp dhclient version instead.

Otherwise, using wpa_supplicant,

```

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

dhclient wlan0

```

----------

